# Was muß beim Koikauf beachtet werden?



## scholzi (6. Mai 2009)

Leute,
Habe letztes Jahr meinen Teich gebaut und dieses Jahr mit 
Hilfe des Forums die Filter vergrößert!(ca 2000l)
Nun möchte ich ca 5 Kois für meinen Teich und hab Angst was falsch zu machen!
Diese Fragen quälen mich noch!

1.auf was muss beim Kauf geachtet werden KHV, __ Parasiten, Verhalten usw.
2.gibt es Sorten die Größer werden als andere?
3.gibt es Sorten die anfälliger sind als andere
4.muss ich auf irgendwelche Zuchtlinien o Züchter achten?
5.was gibts sonst zu beachten?

 for Help


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was muß beim Koikauf beachtet werden?*

Nabend 

Oh, ein schöner Moment, dafür solltest du dir viel Zeit nehmen  Koikauf ist Vertauenssache und nimmt viel Zeit in Anspruch.

Hast du schon einen Händler ? Was planst du auszugeben ? Größere Koi oder Babys ?

Aber nun zu deinen Fragen:

Zu 1. Die Koi sollten munter sein, am besten nach Futter betteln wenn man an das Becken geht. Sie dürfen nicht am Grund stehen oder Bewegungslos im Wasser rumdümpeln.
KHV kannst du eh nicht sehen, __ Parasiten schon, die Koi dürfen sich nicht scheuern, das Sumi muss auch Sumi sein, nicht Blaß oder Trübe, Weiß muss Weiß sein, nicht Rosa wirken.

Zu 2. Oh ja, 
Chagoi, Oshiba und Yamabuki wachsen im Normalfall am besten, ist aber keine Garantie. Grundsätzlich wachsen Doitsu-Varianten langsamer und werden auch nicht so groß.

Zu 3. Ist mir nicht bekannt

Zu 4. Es gibt weit über 150 Züchter in Japan. Ich persönlich bevorzuge Aoki und Igarashi. Die Koi sind Erfahrungsgemäß nicht so "Zappelig" wie andere.
Wenn du kaufst, lass dir den Züchternamen mitteilen und das Alter.

Zu 5. Lass dich nicht hetzen, lass die Koi in einer Wanne zeigen, auch von unten.

Und nun viel Spaß beim Koi-Shopping.

Ach Ja, lieber 3 größere als 5 kleine. 2-Jährige sind eigentlich Ideal, sind noch zu bezahlen und die Farben sind schon klar zu erkennen


----------



## guenter (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was muß beim Koikauf beachtet werden?*

Hallo Robert,

Uwe hat recht, ein Koi muss BETTELN, BETTELN, BETTELN.

Da ist er immer da wenn du sie sehen willst. Wichtig auch, immer an der gleichen Stelle

füttern. Sie merken da schon wenn du kommst.

Mein Koihändler schaut auch in die Kiemen der Koi ob da alles in Ordnung ist.

Bei mir ist der Aka Hajiro (orange mit weißen Flossenspitzen).

Viel Spaß


----------



## Jac (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was muß beim Koikauf beachtet werden?*

Hallo Stolzi. Hier mal einige tips. Immer nachsehen ob der Koi keine wunden hat. Koi auch von unten nachsehen. Maul nachsehn ob dies gerade ist und ob alle flossen da sind. Lange kiemplaten damit dass risico auf einem hohe rucken weniger ist. Grose flossen damit derr Koi auch wenn er groser wird gut in dass wasser leigt und aussieht. Auch derr swans soll gross sein damit die balans beim Koi stimt. Aber vor allem mus derr Koi dich gefallen.


----------



## Platin (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was muß beim Koikauf beachtet werden?*

Hallo

Wo Ihr schon dabei seid, vielleicht könnt Ihr mir bei diesen 2 Begriffen helfen:

Tosai  (= 1-jährig ?)
Nissai (= 2-jährig ?)

Und warum sollte ich mir den Koi von unten zeigen lassen, bzw. auf was muss man achten?

Gibt es Varitäten/Zuchtformen die anfälliger sind, ihre Farbe zu wechseln oder gar verlieren? (Beni Kumonryu z.B.?)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was muß beim Koikauf beachtet werden?*

Morgen Thorsten,

Tosai = 1-Jährig
Nisai = 2-Jährig
Sansai = 3-Jährig

Koi haben manchmal liegestellen oder Entzündungen im Bauchbereich die man von oben nicht sieht. Darum auch von unten zeigen lassen. Wie der Händler das macht ist sein Problem.
Auf jeden Fall im Beutel den Koi von unten betrachten, dann kann man immer noch vom Kauf zurück treten.

Das Problem mit dem Farbwechsel liegt weniger an der Zuchtform, mehr am Züchter oder der Blutlinie. Aber bei Showa/Sanke 
treten in jungen Jahren i.d.R. noch größere Veränderungen auf, das ist aber OK, solange sie nicht ganz Schwarz oder Weiß werden


----------



## scholzi (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was muß beim Koikauf beachtet werden?*

 


Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Oh, ein schöner Moment, dafür solltest du dir viel Zeit nehmen  Koikauf ist Vertauenssache und nimmt viel Zeit in Anspruch.
> 
> Hast du schon einen Händler ? Was planst du auszugeben ? Größere Koi oder Babys ?



Ich bin in den letzten Wochenenden zu verschiedenen "Koifesten" gewesen und hab nur Enttäuschungen erlebt. Bei dem größten wo ich war habe ich
fast kein Becken gefunden wo sich nicht mind. ein Fisch gescheuert hat
oder gesprungen ist, sogar ein Toter lag drin.Bei nem anderen gab es keine schönen Fische, nur ausgeblichene Farben oder garkeine!:crazy
-
Ich würde pro Fisch um die 100€ ausgeben wollen aber da spalten sich ja auch die Preise.
Bei einem bekommt man für das Geld schon einen schönen großen und beim anderen
muß man für die gleiche Größe 350-400€ hinblättern!

Ich hab jetzt noch einen Koihändler in meiner Nähe und wenn der auch nichts gescheutes hat, muss ich wohl ne Weltreise machen 
um einen gesunden Fisch zu ergattern!

-Also ich glaub bei solchen Großveranstalltungen braucht man sich kein Fisch kaufen.
zumal die Wassertemperaturen im Teich ja weit unter 17 Grad liegen(lagen)

Ich muß mich jetzt erstmal schlau machen was Chagoi, Oshiba und Yamabuki  ist.
Man will ja alles richtig machen

Und Danke nochmal für eure Anregungen und Tips


----------



## Dodi (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was muß beim Koikauf beachtet werden?*

Hallo Robert,

also, 1. Bild: Chagoi - sollte in keinem Koiteich fehlen, da sehr schnell handzahm!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. Bild: links Yamabuki ogon /goldgelb mit glänzenden Schuppen





3. Bild Ochiba (geklaut von Jac)  - Kann noch stark variieren, d. h. mehr Braunanteil am Körper - gibt es auch in Ginrin (glänzende Schuppen).






Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Koikauf!


----------



## koimen (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was muß beim Koikauf beachtet werden?*

Hallo Robert

Möchte mich zu bereits gesagten ebenfalls äussern.....wünsche Dir aber im voraus viel Spass dabei 

Gut man kann Koi bereits ab einigen Euro kaufen bis ins unermessliche....ich denke da Du nichts falsch machen willst....wollen wir ja alle nicht! Leider kaufen viele am Anfang einfach mal ein paar Koi und wenn sie sich dann genauer damit befassen mit diesem schönen Hobbie ist der Teich bereits voll!! Oder sie merken das sie den falschen Teich dazu haben und und und...

Das scheuern kann bei den Koi durch das "neue" Wasser beim Händler nach dem transport aus dem Einführungsland  noch sein. Kann aber auch sicher etwas anderes sein......gut wenn man das hinterfragt bzw. nachfragt nach Quarantäne etc. bei den allfälligen neuen Koi beim Händler. 
Wenn sie dann in Deinen Teich kommen geht das so weiter mit dem nochmaligen anpassen an Dein Wasserklima auch wenn die Wasserwerte quasi im richten Parameter sind.....werden sie sich ein wenig scheuern etc. lässt aber nach einiger Zeit nach. Beobachtung ist das wichtigste......ist ja aber sowieso Dein Hobby 

Die Auswahl würde ich seit meinen bereits [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/16/]7 gekauften Koi[/URL] heute nochmals strenger durchführen. Der Platz ist ja begrenzt bei einer "vernünftigen" Haltung.
Mindestens ein Chagoi oder Karashigoi oder auch Soragoi empfehle auch ich Dir.....sind wirklich die Koi wo schnell wachsen und an die Hand kommen.
Beim wählen der sonstigen Auswahl wird es dann schon schwieriger, als Anfänger (dazu zähle auch ich mich) geht man immer auf die Koi los wo bereits fertig in der Farbgebung ist . Meistens eher Männchen halt, sind dafür billiger, wachsen aber selten in die Jumboklasse. Die Weibchen sind in den Farben zwischen 1-5 Jahren in der Farbgebung noch nicht fertig.....ist für den Anfänger aber sehr schwierig zu beurteilen. (Ich hatte dies gewusst das ich Männchen kaufe bei sechs Koi ausser der Karashigoi war zu jung.....mal abwarten.)

Mein Tipp für Dich, kaufe Koi ab mind. 2-3 Jahren (wie Uwe gesagt) da wird es einfacher.....die Doitsu sind dann die Koi die dem Anfänger wieder zuerst gefallen, da die Farben klarer sind......ab diesem Alter kann auch ein guter Händler Dir dafür sagen ob Männchen oder Weibchen du kaufst. Sie sind sicher teurer aber Du kaufst eher keine Wundertüten die Dir dann ans Herz wachsen müssen, aber eigentlich hattest du an einen "Tategoi" geglaubt. Deine Koi überleben Dich ja im Normafall bei guter Haltung locker........und der Platz ist begrenzt ausser du baust wieder grösser usw.

Mache Vergeiche mit anderen Koi wo die gleiche Varietät sind zb. Showa. Gib Dir ein Budget frei für den Kauf. Für "Deine" 100 Euro (156.-SFr.) kriegst Du sicher keine Topkoi auf längere Sicht....ok ein kleiner Karashigoi denke ich schon, aber ein "guten" Showa oder Kohaku eher nicht. Ab der Preisklasse 300 Euro findest du langsam die Koi wo auf Jahre freude bereiten.  

Viele mischen auch die Farben kunterbunt......ok jedem wie es halt gefällt. Ich werde mich ziemlich sicher an einen Gosanke halten (ausser es wird mir ein Jumbo geschenkt).....

Robert du siehst es gibt viele Aspekte und Anregungen zu bedenken. Schlussendlich ist es auch Deine Entscheidung.


----------



## scholzi (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was muß beim Koikauf beachtet werden?*

 Koifreaks...:smoki
danke das ihr gleich so zahlreich in diesen Fred geschrieben habt....
ich bin wirklich dankbar dafür! Und auch das sich Mitglieder über PN bei
mir meldeten einfach klasse!

Ich fahre nächste Woche zum letzten Koihändler in meiner Nähe und werde erstmal nur gucken!
Mal sehen ob ich mich zurückhalten kann!!!!


----------



## scholzi (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was muß beim Koikauf beachtet werden?*

 Leute.....
war heute beim letzten Koihändler in meiner Nähe!
In den  Becken hat sich weder ein Fisch gescheuert noch ist einer gesprungen,
auch optisch haben sie mir sehr gut gefallen(soweit ich das beurteilen kann).
Alle haben auch gleich nach Futter gebettelt und sonst ist mir auch nichts negatives aufgefallen.
Der Fischmeister da hat auch andere Koihändler bemängelt, da sie alle ihre Becken
mit Ozon voll pumpen und dadurch sich die Schleimschicht der Fische verkleinert 
und das Immunsystem geschwächt wird.
Wenn so ein Fisch in einen Gartenteich geht ohne Ozon wird er es sehr schwer haben.(auf was man so alles achten muss:shock)
-
Er hat noch gesagt, das ich bevor ich Fische einsetzte, dieses Mittel in den Teich kippen soll.
  
Sollte ich das wirklich machen? Ich war immer der Meinung das man mit Medizin nicht so ohne weiteres hantieren sollte.
Dazu kommt das ich 2 Tage wegen dem Mittel mein Filter ausschalten soll...(ich bin doch froh das meine Bakterien gewachsen sind...da fang ich ja wieder an)
Außerdem soll es einmal im Früher und einmal im Herbst angewendet werden!


----------



## Christian und Frauke (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was muß beim Koikauf beachtet werden?*

Nabend Robert,
Dein Wasser ist gut,Dein Filter funzt,der Händler sagt seine Kois sind gut(will der vieleicht mehr verkaufen als Du brauchst
Warte mal was die Koiprofis sagen
Aber das kommt mir schon komisch vor


----------



## robsig12 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was muß beim Koikauf beachtet werden?*

Hallo Robert,

würde die Finger davon lassen.

1. Du hast ja auch __ Sterlet in deinem Teich, die vertragen solche Mittel in der Regel gar nicht gut, und 2. wenn Dein Teich und Filter eingefahren ist, und Wasserwerte passen, käme ich nie auf den Gedanken die Pumpe für 2 Tage abzuschalten.


----------



## koimen (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was muß beim Koikauf beachtet werden?*

Hallo Robert 

Du entscheidest was in deinen Teich gekippt wird bzw. gesetzt wird.

Ich persönlich würde dies nicht tun. Muss aber auch sagen bin aber kein jahrelanger Erfahrener Koihalter mit zigtausenden von Euro schwimmenden Diamanten im Teich.......
Als ich meine ersten Koi eingesetzt hatte mussten sie sich an meinen Teich mit seinem Wasser und Käferchen anpassen.....sie scheuern sich halt manchmal am anfang das legt sich aber bei gut konditionierten Koi......auch waren meine mind. 2-3 Jährig bis auf den kleinen Karashigoi. Dadurch schon etwas härter im nehmen als junge Koi von bis 1Jährig.

Nun nach zwei Wintern leben alle meine 7 Koi noch......hatte noch nie etwas gegen irgendetwas hineingeschüttet. Obwohl auch schon Costia gefunden hatte am Anfang......sie scheuern sich auch heute noch ab und zu. Aber soll ich nun jedesmal gleich die ganze Biologie vernichten.....meine Koi sehen gut aus und klemmen nicht die Flossen....selten sehe ich auch mal einen springen.......meine Fressmaschinen betteln den ganzen Tag und stehen unter ständiger Beobachtung......

Beobachtung ist das wichtigste und wenn etwas passiert darauf vorbereitet sein. Wie auch regelmässige Reinigung der Vorfilterung und Wasserwechsel.....das sind in meinen Augen die wichtigsten Dinge. 

Und natürlich Freude an den Koi haben!!

Wenn ich im nächsten Jahr 2010 allenfalls einen "Neuen" in meinen Teich aufnehmen will da wird es sicher zu einer Quarantäne kommen müssen. Da die bestehenden Koi sich in einem für sich eigenen "Gewohnten" WasserKäferchenklima aufhalten und der "Neue" einen Schock bekommen könnte......mal abwarten.

Ich denke überleg Dir nochmal Deine Vorgehensweise......
1. Wieviele Koi als Erstbesatz (Alter und Grösse)  und schlussendlicher Maximalbesatz
2. Was schwimmt bereits schon im Teiche.....
3. Quarantänebecken und Hausapotheke wie auch geeigneten Kescher etc zum reagieren wenn etwas wäre....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was muß beim Koikauf beachtet werden?*

Hallo Robert,
auf keinen Fall "nur mal so" das Mittelchen reinkippen. Das sieht mir schwer nach FMC aus und das macht dir erst einmal deine Biologie komplett zu nichte. Dein Stör mag das auch nicht so besonders 

Hast du denn jetzt schon ausgesucht ? 

Also wenn du keine Quarantänemöglichkeit hast, mach zumindest ein Kurzzeitsalzbad der Neuen


----------



## Dodi (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was muß beim Koikauf beachtet werden?*

Hallo Robert,

ohne besonderen Grund nie irgendetwas in den Teich kippen!
Diese Art von Prophylaxe scheint immer noch verbreitet zu sein.
Wir Menschen nehmen ja auch nur Medikamente, wenn es uns wirklich schlecht geht!

Bei neuen Fischen immer, wenn irgend möglich, einen Abstrich machen, ggf. separat! behandeln und nach Behandlungsende dann noch 2 - 3 Wochen in Quarantäne halten. Einen Fisch des eigenen Bestands hinzusetzen und beobachten, ob Abormalitäten auftreten. Wenn alles o.k. ist, kannst Du die Fische beruhigt in den Teich setzen!

Oder zumindest, wie Uwe schon schrieb, zur Desinfektion ein Kurzzeitsalzbad oder auch ein Kurzzeitbad mit Kaliumpermanganat machen.


----------



## scholzi (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was muß beim Koikauf beachtet werden?*

 Freaks..
Danke das ihr euch meiner Frage wieder zahlreich angenommen habt!
Gut das ich vorher gefragt hab....:smoki


Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Hast du denn jetzt schon ausgesucht ?


Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll.....JA


scholzi schrieb:


> Ich fahre nächste Woche zum letzten Koihändler in meiner Nähe und werde erstmal nur gucken!
> Mal sehen ob ich mich zurückhalten kann!!!!


Ich habs nicht geschafft....
Ich werd mal gucken ob ich schnell Bilder machen kann.....
     
Und den hatte ich schon
 
einen Chagoi hatten sie leider nicht da und als Yamabuki wollte ich gern den Hariwake, den sie ebenfalls nicht hatten!
Für Quarantäne hatte ich leider keine Möglichkeit!
Ich habe bis jetzt auch keinen Fisch gesehen der sich gescheuert hat und
auch sonst verhalten sie sich normal....auch ohne dem Mittel!
(die fressen fressen und fressen)
-
könnt ihr mir vielleicht nochmal sagen welcher Fisch was ist
der 1 Shusui??
der 2 Tancho sanke???(wohl eher nicht)
der 3 kohaku????
der 4 kikokuryu???
der 5 ???


----------



## Dodi (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was muß beim Koikauf beachtet werden?*

Moin Robert!



> Für Quarantäne hatte ich leider keine Möglichkeit!


 
Hoffentlich hast Du wenigstens ein Kurzzeitsalzbad gemacht! :beeten



> könnt ihr mir vielleicht nochmal sagen welcher Fisch was ist
> der 1 Shusui??  - Ja
> der 2 Tancho sanke???(wohl eher nicht) - könnte sein, roter Fleck sollte etwas größer sein, kein Rot am Körper!
> der 3 kohaku???? - Ja
> ...


 
Hier mal eine Liste der Varianten zum Vergleich:
Koi-Varianten

Viel Spaß mit den neuen Fischen!


----------

